# My Caiman Update



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all , I thought there was something seriously wrong with my Caiman after approx 1 month of having him, so after a few phone calls per month since I have had him to the place where I got him I finally decided yesterday to drive the 200 miles to Dorset and swap him for another one , Jerry swapped him for another one with no question at all , (Thanks Jerry)

The one I have now is twice the size of the other one and is a bl00dy killer ! he is snapping at the fish in the tank , and eat 8 locusts within about 8 minutes...

I am so happy , I have finally got what I consider to be a proper Caiman and could not be happier.

Steve


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

What was wrong with the first one you had?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

outstanding!!!... i wondered how it was doing the other day for some reason... hope this one thrives!!:no1:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> What was wrong with the first one you had?


It wasnt eating much (just a couple of locusts), I tried it on a variety of foods and when trying to feed a pinkie it just turned its head the other way and would not eat .... This one takes the pinkie and the tweezers ...

Steve


----------



## decembers_spawn (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds awesome


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

nice, ima come steal it :whistling2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I remember you saying yours wasn't a great eater, which is certainly odd for a cB caiman!

Well done you and good on jerry!

The fun starts now then 

Now you have a statuse that bites if you get too close, instead of a fish loving veggie statue!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fangsy said:


> It wasnt eating much (just a couple of locusts), I tried it on a variety of foods and *when trying to feed a pinkie it just turned its head the other way and would not eat* .... This one takes the pinkie and the tweezers ...
> 
> Steve


sounds like you had a female and swapped it for a male :whistling2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Thats great news, i love caimans and crocs etc. but obviously their size and licenses, money and experience you need is stopping me.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Mason said:


> I remember you saying yours wasn't a great eater, which is certainly odd for a cB caiman!
> 
> Well done you and good on jerry!
> 
> ...


LOL, so true .......

But this one has been more active in almost 24hrs than the other one in months....


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Pics!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I will post pics this evening ........ Promise .....

Steve


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Very good, some pics would be nice

"hint hint"


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats good news mate, Jerry is a decent bloke, glad you got it sorted.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

you've probably done the right thing but i'd find it heartbreaking to give back an animal i'd got attached to!
good luck with the new one tho!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

400runner said:


> you've probably done the right thing but i'd find it heartbreaking to give back an animal i'd got attached to!
> good luck with the new one tho!


I know , we called him Snap , my kids loved him ....... 

But still , 6 months down the line there might not have been a Snap ...

They will have to get to love this killing machine ...... LOL


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

yeah its a shame but if its best for the animal then you've got to do it!
i'm hoping to get a cuviers dwarf caimen soon quite soon, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*So wish i could get a DWA.:flrt:*


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*some pics*

some pics of the new guy :


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Fantastic!! What a cutie!

Those teeth look like needles!!

Beauty!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

good pics : victory:


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*Aint that just the coolest thing ever.*
*I'm Sooooooooooooooooo jelous!*


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

reptile_seaford said:


> *Aint that just the coolest thing ever.*
> *I'm Sooooooooooooooooo jelous!*


Ta, LOL


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*I seriously am so jelous.*
*My local council wont give me a dwa on the grounds that iv'e got a 4yr old child in the house.*
*See there point i suppose.*
*But not good when you post pics of something sooooo nice:lol2:*


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

reptile_seaford said:


> *I seriously am so jelous.*
> *My local council wont give me a dwa on the grounds that iv'e got a 4yr old child in the house.*
> *See there point i suppose.*
> *But not good when you post pics of something sooooo nice:lol2:*


And I have 3 kids....... A 4yr old A 9 yr old and A 14 yr old.

My DWA officer is very very strict, took me over 6 months to get the licence even though I have been a keeper of many things for many years....

He has been on TV on NAT GEO WILD , he is very very clued up and kept making me make small changes to my setup all the time until he was happy.

Still got there in the end ....

Steve


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

beautiful little guy! :no1:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Some vids*

A few quick vids :

YouTube - My Dwarf Caiman

YouTube - My Caiman

YouTube - My Caiman


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

cool vids


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Feeding vids*

Feeding vids, ignore the audio , LOL

YouTube - my Dwarf Caiman feeding

YouTube - My Dwarf Caiman feeding

YouTube - My Dwarf Caiman feeding


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*swallowing*

Swallowing :

YouTube - my Dwarf Caiman feeding


----------



## susanamck (May 22, 2007)

class vids "now their gonna hear you sayin shit" haha, class wee guy tho, have fun with him and make sure the kids dont feed the dog to him


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea, thought it kinda added to the funny part of the vid to leave it in there, lol

Im sure my Rottie would be scaired of him , the flippin Rottie is scaired of everything, LOL


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Those are some cracking videos! Do you have any pictures of the full setup that you've got him in? It looks really nicely arranged!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I will try to post some tomorrow evening ......


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

hes gorgeous theres nothing like dwarf caiman babys theyre so cute, i held a spectacle caiman baby last year and it was so cool but i dont think ill ever be able to own one ,
good luck with him


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Another feeding vid :

YouTube - my Dwarf Caiman feeding

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

cool!!! nice caiman! : victory:


----------

